# Hashimoto's with Hyperthyroid?



## lisa J (Jan 8, 2016)

Hello

I am frustrated as my alternative doctor told me I have Hashimoto's with hyper thyroid but my standard endocrinologist told me that would be impossible. my Thyroid Peroxidase is 145 which is an indicator of Hashimoto's. I don't fluctuate between hypo and hyper. I have growths on my thyroid and take 2.5mg of Methamazone daily to keep thyroid levels normal. I also have adrenal fatigue, exercise fatigue, brain fog, gluten & soy intolerance, skinny and I am most always cold. I cannot find anything on the internet about having Hashimoto's with hyper thyroid, only hypo. Is there anyone out there who is in the same situation? Thank you!! Lisa j


----------

